# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog questions

## Andrew exotics

Hello im going to be getting a chubby frog in a week or 2 and was wondering if they make alot of noise?He will be just a little baby in a 5 gallon to start him off.Also what type of low wattage bulb would you guys recommend thanks

----------


## Daniel

A baby? From where? I rarely see young ones to be honest. When they croak its not to loud and they don't do it so often. Bulbs are not needed for these guys as they don't come out of the ground much. I'd go with a heat pad on the side of the tank with a thermostat.

----------


## Andrew exotics

Well i was just at petco buying some crickets and i noticed that they had some chubby frogs!Couldnt believe it i asked the guys if i can see them and they seem very healthy and well started.And also a question on how big do they get,as big as a tomato frog, or like as big as a pacman?

----------


## Carlos

Asian Painted Frog or Chubby Frogs - _Kaloula pulchra_, grow 2-3 in. as adult.  If getting one, eventually might need a 10G tank for it (15-20G for a pair).  The heat source always depends on the ambient room temperature and the frog's needs.  For a 5 gallon; a 40-60W bulb in a controlled (dimmer or thermostat) fixture should be OK.  Can use lower wattage bulbs in combination with a side mounted heat pad or heat tape.

They do OK in a Pacman/Tomato frog type enclosure with following parameters: temperature of 80F during day with around a 10 degree drop at night; and humidity around 70-80%.  A round cork piece large enough to fit frog or a cork slab to hide under is a good addition to their enclosure  :Smile:  .

----------


## Andrew exotics

Yeah i already have a 10 gallon tank ready for him when he gets a bit older but i thought it would be better to start him off in a. 5 gallon so i can monitor him a little more.Im just gonna stick with the reptiherm heat pad by zoo med.Is that too hot for the frog or is it ok?

----------


## Carlos

It's not possible to predict if heat pad will be OK or not.  Recommend you do a trial before getting frog and test any heating equipment then.  You might need to use a controller or add additional heat sources as stated in my previous post.

----------

